# Which Orient watches made in Japan?



## happyprince (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi,I do not want to buy Orient watches made in countries other than Japan.Which models are made in Japan?If we share the photos or models of Orients made in Japan,that would be great.As far as I can see the watches made in Japan are better quality and that's why I do not want to buy Orient watches made in other countries.thanks.


----------



## RejZoR (May 12, 2010)

Hm, i have two Orients and they were both absolutely spotless. I know movements are all made in Japan, but i don't know where all they assemble them. It's a bit different with Orient than with lets say Seiko which makes many JDM only models.


----------



## Likestheshiny (Nov 28, 2011)

If you don't know which Orient watches are made in Japan, how can you tell that Orient watches made in Japan are better quality?

(It's unlikely that any are, by the way. Perhaps Royal Orient models? But even then I'd doubt it.)


----------



## happyprince (Oct 2, 2013)

Because I used an Orient made in another country.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I have a flock of Orients and the quality of them all is first class so even if some are made in another country I wouldn't worry about it as there's a very good chance that the QC standards will be set by the parent company.


----------



## happyprince (Oct 2, 2013)

sticky said:


> I have a flock of Orients and the quality of them all is first class so even if some are made in another country I wouldn't worry about it as there's a very good chance that the QC standards will be set by the parent company.


 Thanks a lot for your input.


----------



## dimman (Feb 10, 2013)

The ones that have 'Made in Japan' on them, usually on the caseback.

If you check out some of the guts that sell JDM watches online, you can see it on the pictures.

One well known site has some M-Force divers and Orient Star models that the 'Made in Japan' is clearly visible in the pictures.


----------



## RejZoR (May 12, 2010)

It says Made in japan on the caseback of my M-Force. Doesn't say anything on the Mako...


----------



## dimman (Feb 10, 2013)

RejZoR said:


> It says Made in japan on the caseback of my M-Force. Doesn't say anything on the Mako...


Mako isn't made in Japan, M-Force is.

My SARB33 and 'Pogue' chrono say 'Made in Japan' and my Orange Monster and Premier slide rule don't.

None of my Orients say it on them.

See how simple this is?


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

My Orient Symphony said Made In Japan on the back.


----------



## Likestheshiny (Nov 28, 2011)

Note that "Made in Japan" means about as much as "Swiss Made" -- not much, really. You can safely assume that any of Orient's low-to-mid-tier watches has significant non-Japanese contributions.


----------



## RejZoR (May 12, 2010)

You are mistaken there. Japan has different usage of "Made in" than Swiss do. If it says Made in japan, it's usually really made there entirely. Maybe they get certain parts from elsewhere, but waaaay less than Swiss use for theirs. They however use "Japan Mvt" or "Japan movement" when movement is sourced from Japan, but the rest of the watch isn't. As far as i've heard, all Japanese movement makers make them in Japan and then ship them to assembly plants outside Japan. That's why watches Made in japan are much more praised because, well they are made there entirely. Japanese people are kinda very patriotic in this regard, similar to people in my country.


----------



## steinmann (Feb 11, 2012)

RejZoR said:


> You are mistaken there. Japan has different usage of "Made in" than Swiss do. If it says Made in japan, it's usually really made there entirely. Maybe they get certain parts from elsewhere, but waaaay less than Swiss use for theirs. They however use "Japan Mvt" or "Japan movement" when movement is sourced from Japan, but the rest of the watch isn't. As far as i've heard, all Japanese movement makers make them in Japan and then ship them to assembly plants outside Japan. That's why watches Made in japan are much more praised because, well they are made there entirely. Japanese people are kinda very patriotic in this regard, similar to people in my country.


Well it is making sense, but Swiss people are also very very patriotic, and ETA and lots of others do produce in China and stamp Swiss Made (not all, of course)... Time changes and the world is becoming more global.
There was a post regarding the country-of origin issue over at seiko/citizen:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-malaysia-seiko-japan-1039489.html


----------



## steinmann (Feb 11, 2012)

RejZoR said:


> It says Made in japan on the caseback of my M-Force. Doesn't say anything on the Mako...


AFAIK, the Mako's parts are manufactured in Japan, and assembled in Hong Kong.


----------



## Likestheshiny (Nov 28, 2011)

> If it says Made in japan, it's usually really made there entirely. Maybe they get certain parts from elsewhere, but waaaay less than Swiss use for theirs.


Which was largely my point. People think "made in Japan" means they're getting a watch that doesn't involve factories or parts from other places, and for at least Orient's low and mid-tier stuff that's just not the case. Yes, there are other labels as well, but the bottom line is that "made in Japan" does not mean that no other countries are involved in the production of the watch. While the Swiss definition is indeed notoriously loose, the Japanese definition also allows much more international involvement than your "waaaay less" suggests. It's actually possible for a "made in Japan" watch to be partly assembled elsewhere, and frankly that's probably what most people are thinking about when they ask about where a watch is "made."


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

All the Orient Stars are for sure made or at least assembled in JP :-s


----------

